#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Πλαστική ανάλυση τεγίδων

## Pats

Καλησπέρα,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω την αποψή σας σχετικά με την πλαστική αναλύση των τεγίδων σε ένα μονόρωφο μεταλλικό κτίριο.
Υπάρχει κάποιος συνάδελφος που εφαρμόζει τέτοιου είδους ανάλυση?Συμφέρει από άποψη οικονομίας?Απ την πλευρά της ασφάλειας 
μήπως προκύψει πρόβλημα στρεμπτοκαμπτικού λυγισμού στα ψαλίδια, δεδομένου ότι οι τεγίδες παρέχουν πλευρική στήριξη στο θλιβόμενο  
άνω πέλμα?

----------


## Pats

Ο προβληματισμός μου σχετικά με τον στρεμπτοκαμπτικό είναι:
Στην ανάλυση της κατασκευής θεωρούμε οτι οι τεγίδες παρέχουν πλευρική στήριξη έναντι στρεμπτοκαμπτικού αλλά και καμπτικού λυγισμού στα ψαλίδια με αποτέλεσμα το μήκος λυγισμού να μην λαμβάνεται ίσο με το άνοιγμα του πλαισίου αλλά ίσο με την απόσταση μεταξύ πλευρικών στηρίξεων (δηλ. των τεγίδων) κάτι πολύ ευμενέστερο για την επιλογή διατομής των ψαλιδιών. Το ερώτημα είναι εάν στην περίπτωση πλαστικής ανάλυσης (για τις τεγίδες), θα μπορέσουν να εξασφαλίσουν την προαναφερθείσα πλευρική στήριξη.

----------


## Pats

Ο προβληματισμός μου είναι, απ την στιγμή που δημιουργούνται οι πλαστικές αρθρώσεις στις τεγίδες θα είναι σε θέση να προσφέρουν πλευρική στήριξη στα ζυγώματα?

----------


## brutagon

Προκειμένου να είναι δυνατή η εφαρμογή καθολικής πλαστικής ανάλυσης όχι μόνον σε τεγίδες αλλά γενικά,  πρέπει στα μέλη του συστήματος να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σχηματισμού πλαστικών αρθρώσεων, χωρίς ταυτόχρονα να εμφανισθούν σημαντικές στρεπτικές παραμορφώσεις... 

Οι συνθήκες αυτές ικανοποιούνται όταν η διατομή του μέλους το οποίο περιέχει την πλαστική άρθρωση καλύπτει δύο βασικές προϋποθέσεις:

  1.Στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης η διατομή πρέπει να είναι διπλο-συμμετρική, ή μονο-συμμετρική, με το επίπεδο συμμετρίας της να ταυτίζεται με εκείνο της στροφής της πλαστικής άρθρωσης

  2.Στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης η διατομή πρέπει να έχει μία ικανότητα στροφής η οποία δεν θα πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη από την απαιτούμενη στροφή στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης αυτής.

              Προκειμένου να ικανοποιείται η δεύτερη από τις παραπάνω προϋποθέσεις σε μέλη με ομοιόμορφες διατομές, πρέπει να ισχύουν οι ακόλουθες συνθήκες:

  1.Η διατομή να είναι *κλάσης 1* στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης.

  2.Οταν μία εγκάρσια δύναμη, που υπερβαίνει το 10% της αντοχής της διατομής σε διάτμηση, ασκείται στον κορμό στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης, θα πρέπει *να τίθενται ενισχύσεις του κορμού εκατέρωθεν της πλαστικής άρθρωσης* και σε αποστάσεις από αυτήν κατά μήκος του δομικού στοιχείου ίσες με το μισό ύψος της διατομής στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης.

----------


## Evan

Επιτρέπει ο κανονισμός για νέα κατασκευή πλαστική ανάλυση;
Νόμιζα μόνο για έλεγχο υφιστάμενου

----------


## Pappos

Η πλαστική ανάλυση έχει να κάνει με την ανάλυση που θα ακολουθήσει ο μελετητής. Και φυσικά οι ευρωκώδικες επιτρέπουν πλαστική ανάλυση. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την πλαστική ανάλυση (στα ελληνικά) στο βιβλίο του Βάγια:  *"Σιδηρές Κατασκευές-Ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγιση"* 

Αναλυτικότερες αναφορές για την πλαστική ανάλυση στο βιβλίο του *C. Petersen Stahlbau* (στα γερμανικά)

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Belbos

Γενικά πλαστική ανάλυση μπορούμε να κάνουμε σε επίπεδο διατομής μόνο για διατομές κατηγορίας 1 & 2 οπότε από τους πίνακες επιλέγουμε τα αντίστοιχα χαρακτηριστικά των διατομών. Σε επίπεδο κατασκευής (δηλαδη σταδιακός σχηματισμός πλαστικών αρθρώσεων μέχρι τη δημιουργία μηχανισμου) μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε διατομές κατηγορίας 1 μόνο. Τώρα για τις τεγίδες σε επίπεδο διατομής μπορούμε να κάνουμε πλαστική ανάλυση γενικά αλλά όχι στις ΨΕ γιατί συνήθως είναι κατηγορίας 3,4. Σε επίπεδο "κατασκευής" έχει νόημα μόνο αν είναι πακτωμένες στα άκρα οπότε μπορούν να πάρουν κάποιο επιπλέον φορτίο μέχρι στον σχηματισμό πλαστικών αρθρώσεων. Πρέπει να είναι όμως κατηγορίας 1.

----------


## Pappos

Αν και μπορεί πάντοτε να χρησιμοποιηθεί ανάλυση δευτέρας τάξεως, ελαστική ή πλαστική, (κάτω όμως από συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες ταξινομήσεως μελών και κόμβων), υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου:


ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως επαρκεί, χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάγκη να ληφθούν υπόψη φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεωςόταν VSd  / Vcr <= 0,25, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ελαστική ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως για την ανάλυση πλαισίων με πλευρική μετατόπιση, με κάποιες διορθώσεις ώστε να ληφθούν υπόψη φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεως, όταν αυτά είναι σημαντικά.άκαμπτη-πλαστική ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν VSd  /Vcr <= 0,20 και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι όλες οι εσωτερικές δυνάμεις και ροπές μεγεθύνονται κατά 1/(1- VSd  /Vcr.). 
Αυτή η περίπτωση αποτελεί ουσιαστικά εφαρμογή της μεθόδου Merchant-Rankine.
Σαν μελετητής δώστε βάση στο προκαταρκτικό στάδιο της μελέτης πρέπει να ληφθεί μία απόφαση σχετικά με το αν η κατασκευή θα έχει ή όχι δικτυωτούς συνδέσμους ακαμψίας. Αυτό καθορίζει το πώς θα ληφθούν υπόψη στην ανάλυση οι επιδράσεις των κατακορύφων και των οριζοντίων δυνάμεων (συμπεριλαμβανομένων αυτών που οφείλονται σε αρχικές ατέλειες).
Ο μελετητής πρέπει επίσης να αποφασίσει εάν θα χρησιμοποιήσει ελαστική ή πλαστική μέθοδο ανάλυσης. Η πλαστική μέθοδος ανάλυσης είναι κατάλληλη μόνο υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες σχετικά με τις ιδιότητες του χάλυβα, την ταξινόμηση της διατομής των μελών και την πλαστιμότητα των συνδέσεων. 



Είναι σαφές ότι η επιλογή μεθόδου ανάλυσης εξαρτάται, σε σημαντικό βαθμό, από τη μέθοδο διαστασιολόγησης που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.
Για παράδειγμα:

H εφαρμογή πλαστικής μεθόδου διαστασιολόγησης υπόκειται σε περιορισμούς και απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες μεθόδους ανάλυσης.
Όποια και αν είναι η μέθοδος διαστασιολόγησης που χρησιμοποιείται, είναι ιδιαιτέρως σημαντικό να προσδιορισθεί  εάν τα φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεως πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη. 
Για την πλειοψηφία των τυπικών επιπέδων πλαισίων μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί οποιαδήποτε μέθοδος ανάλυσης.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Belbos

Επειδή μπερδεύτηκα η ανάλυση 2ας τάξης πως μπήκε στο παιχνίδι ?

----------


## Pappos

Ο μελετητής πρέπει να αποφασίσει εάν θα χρησιμοποιήσει ελαστική ή  πλαστική μέθοδο ανάλυσης. (Δηλαδή πρόκειται για επιλογή του μελετητή μέσα από το πλαίσιο των κανονιστικών διατάξεων)
Η πλαστική μέθοδος ανάλυσης είναι κατάλληλη μόνο υπό συγκεκριμένες  συνθήκες σχετικά με τις ιδιότητες του χάλυβα, την ταξινόμηση της  διατομής των μελών και την πλαστιμότητα των συνδέσεων. 

Οι έλεγχοι για την επάρκεια των μελών μετά την ανάλυση εξαρτώνται από τη  μέθοδο ανάλυσης που χρησιμοποιήθηκε. 
Για παράδειγμα, όταν χρησιμοποιείται ανάλυση δευτέρας τάξεως, δεν  απαιτείται συνήθως να ελεγχθεί η εντός επιπέδου ευστάθεια του πλαισίου ή  των μελών του. Η επιλογή καθολικής ανάλυσης εξαρτάται συνεπώς, όχι μόνο από τις  απαιτήσεις του EC3, αλλά και από τίς προσωπικές επιλογές του μελετητή,  ανάλογα με την περίσταση, το διαθέσιμο λογισμικό κλπ. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν να βρεθεί μία ισορροπία  μεταξύ του υπολογιστικού φόρτου που θα αφιερωθεί στην καθολική ανάλυση  και του φόρτου που θα απαιτηθεί για τους λοιπούς ελέγχους των οριακών  καταστάσεων. 

Είναι σαφές ότι η επιλογή μεθόδου ανάλυσης εξαρτάται, σε σημαντικό  βαθμό, από τη μέθοδο διαστασιολόγησης που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί. 
Για παράδειγμα, η εφαρμογή πλαστικής μεθόδου διαστασιολόγησης υπόκειται  σε περιορισμούς και απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες μεθόδους ανάλυσης. 
Όποια και αν είναι η μέθοδος διαστασιολόγησης που χρησιμοποιείται, είναι  ιδιαιτέρως σημαντικό να προσδιορισθεί  εάν τα φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεως  πρέπει να ληφθούν υπόψη. Για την πλειοψηφία των τυπικών επιπέδων πλαισίων μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί  οποιαδήποτε μέθοδος ανάλυσης.




> ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως επαρκεί, χωρίς να υπάρχει  ανάγκη να ληφθούν υπόψη φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεωςόταν VSd  / Vcr <= 0,25, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ελαστική  ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως για την ανάλυση πλαισίων με πλευρική μετατόπιση,  με κάποιες διορθώσεις ώστε να ληφθούν υπόψη φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεως,  όταν αυτά είναι σημαντικά.άκαμπτη-πλαστική ανάλυση πρώτης τάξεως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί όταν  VSd  /Vcr <= 0,20 και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι όλες οι εσωτερικές  δυνάμεις και ροπές μεγεθύνονται κατά 1/(1- VSd  /Vcr.). 
> Αυτή η περίπτωση αποτελεί ουσιαστικά εφαρμογή της μεθόδου  Merchant-Rankine.


Προκειμένου να γίνει η επιλογή αυτή, είναι απαραίτητο να προσδιορισθεί ο βαθμός κατά τον οποίο τα φαινόμενα δευτέρας τάξεως τροποποιούν την κατανομή των εσωτερικών δυνάμεων (δηλ. αν οι πλευρικές μετακινήσεις (P-Δ) και ατέλειες/παραμορφώσεις (P-Δ) μελών είναι σημαντικές). 
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι οι πλευρικές μετακινήσεις έχουν την πιο καθοριστική επίδραση σε ένα πλαίσιο με πλευρική μετατόπιση. 
Ενώ οι επιδράσεις των ατελειών και παραμορφώσεων των μελών μπορεί να είναι σημαντικές για σχετικά λυγηρά μέλη σε πλαίσια με πλευρική μετατόπιση, είναι απίθανο να είναι σημαντικές σε πλαίσια χωρίς πλευρική μετατόπιση. 

Προκειμένου να εξεταστεί η επίδραση της πλευρικής μετατόπισης, θα πρέπει να προσδιοριστεί ο κρίσιμος φορτικός συντελεστής  λcr,  δηλ. ο λόγος 
μεταξύ του συνολικού κατακορύφου φορτίου που θα προκαλούσε εντός επιπέδου πλευρική αστάθεια του πλαισίου και των πραγματικών κατακορύφων φορτίων σχεδιασμού. (Ο Ευρωκώδικας 3 Μέρος 1-1 χρησιμοποιεί το αντίστροφο αυτού του συντελεστού, που είναι  1/λcr  = VSd / Vcr , για την αξιολόγηση αυτή). Από τη στιγμή που έχει γίνει η προκαταρκτική διαστασιολόγηση των υποστυλωμάτων, μπορεί να γίνει εκτίμηση της τιμής  VSd  / Vcr  για τα υποστυλώματα που είναι πιο κρίσιμα από πλευράς φορτίσεως. Αυτή η προκαταρκτική εκτίμηση απαιτείται να επαληθευτεί όταν περατωθεί η ανάλυση του φορέα.




> 1.Η διατομή να είναι *κλάσης 1* στη θέση της πλαστικής άρθρωσης.


Αυτό είναι πολύ βασικό για την πλαστική ανάλυση.

----------


## Pappos

Επίσης κατά την επιλογή πλαστική ανάλυση πρέπει να ικανοποιούνται τα  παρακάτω κριτήρια:


Ο χάλυβας έχει τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά:
 - O λόγος της ελάχιστης τάσης θραύσεως  fu  προς την ελάχιστη τάση  διαρροής fy  είναι : fu/fy>=1,2
 - H επιμήκυνση κατά την αστοχία σε ένα μήκος μετρήσεως δεν είναι  μικρότερη από 15% (όπου A0  είναι το εμβαδόν της αρχικής διατομής)
 - Tο διάγραμμα τάσεων-παραμορφώσεων εμφανίζει μέγιστη παραμόρφωση   eu (που αντιστοιχεί στη μέγιστη αντοχή  fu) τουλάχιστον 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη από την παραμόρφωση ey  που αντιστοιχεί στην τάση διαρροής fyΠρέπει να παρέχονται πλευρικές εξασφαλίσεις σε όλες τις θέσεις πλαστικών αρθρώσεων στις οποίες μπορεί να συμβεί στροφή υπό οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση φορτίου. Η εξασφάλιση πρέπει να παρέχεται μέσα σε μία απόσταση κατά μήκος του μέλους από τη θεωρητική θέση πλαστικής αρθρώσεως η οποία δεν ξεπερνά το μισό του ύψους του μέλους.*Η ταξινόμηση των διατομών των μελών, ιδιαίτερα όταν αναπτύσσονται πλαστικές αρθρώσεις, πρέπει γενικά να ικανοποιεί τια απαιτήσεις της κατηγορίας 1. 
Οι κατηγορίες 2 και 3 μπορούν επίσης να επιτραπούν όπου δεν αναπτύσσονται πλαστικές αρθρώσεις. Διατομές κατηγορίας 2 μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο όταν δεν απαιτείται μεγάλη στροφική ικανότητα. Εάν επιτρέπεται ανάπτυξη αρθρώσεων σε κόμβους, αυτοί θα πρέπει να ταξινομούνται ως πλήρους αντοχής.*Όπου οι διατομές των μελών μεταβάλλονται κατά το μήκος αυτών, 
τίθενται περιορισμοί στις αποστάσεις από τις θέσεις πλαστικών αρθρώσεων εντός των οποίων μειώνεται το πάχος του κορμού, 
ενώ επίσης επηρεάζεται η ταξινόμηση σε κατηγορίες του θλιβομένου πέλματος.

Αυτοί οι περιορισμοί είναι αναγκαίοι ώστε να εξασφαλισθεί ότι οι διατομές και οι κόμβοι, τουλάχιστον στις περιοχές όπου μπορεί να αναπτυχθούν πλαστικές αρθρώσεις, έχουν επαρκή στροφική ικανότητα, ώστε να επιτρέψουν την ανάπτυξη όλων των πλαστικών αρθρώσεων στην κατασκευή.

----------


## Belbos

Οκ με τα παραπάνω. Νομίζω όμως δεν έχουν σχέση με την ανάλυση τεγίδων ιδίως αν είναι αρθρωτά συνδεδεμένες στα πλαίσια ή στις κύριες δοκούς.

----------


## Pappos

Όλα έχουν σχέση με την ανάλυση. Ο μελετητής στήνει το μοντέλο, αυτός κάνει τις παραδοχές και τις προσομοιώσεις στο μοντέλο του. Η τεγίδα δεν έχει ατέλειες ? Ποιος μας λέει ότι η τεγίδα είναι κατηγορίας 3 ή 4 ??? Και ποιος μα απαγορεύει να κάνουμε πλαστική ανάλυση σε τεγίδα ???
Επίσης είναι δυνατόν η δημιουργία πλαστικής άρθρωσης στο μέσο της τεγίδας και στην περίπτωση από ελαστική συμπεριφορά στις τάσεις περνάμε στην ελαστοπλαστική. Δηλαδή περνάμε το ελαστικό όριο και φτάνουμε στην πλαστικοποίηση της διατομής. 
Τέλος στην περίπτωση που επιλέξετε στατικό σύστημα τεγίδων με ένωση στην στήριξη η δημιουργία πλαστική άρθρωσης δημιουργείται στο μέσο του μέλους. Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση Gerber όπου η ένωση γίνεται μετά στο σημείο μηδενισμού της ροπής. Αυτές είναι οι δυο περιπτώσεις συνδεσμολογίας τεγίδων. Δεν μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες έδρασης τεγίδων και ένωσης με την στήριξη.

Παραδείγματα αριθμητικά πλαστικής ανάλυσης στο βιβλίο του Βάγια:  *"Σιδηρές  Κατασκευές-Ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγιση"*

----------


## Belbos

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι:

1:Φαινόμενα 2ας τάξης έχει νόημα να λάβουμε υπόψη μας σε μέλη πλαίσίων όπου οι παραμορφώσεις του φορέα μαζί με τις αρχικές ατέλειες προκαλούν πρόσθετα εντατικά μεγέθη στη κατασκευή. Τώρα αν οι τεγίδες είναι αρθρωτά συνδεδεμένες δεν θα πάρουν την επιπλέον ροπή επίσης θα έχουν μικρή συμμετοχή στην ακαμψία του φορέα (δεν θα καθορίσουν τη μεταθετότητα του).  

Για τη πλαστική ανάλυση:

2. Σε επίπεδο διατομής (χρήση Wpl κλπ κλπ) είναι σχεδόν επιτακτικό να κάνω από άποψη οικονομίας (κατηγ 1&2).
3. Σε επίπεδο κατασκευής αν η τεγίδα είναι αρθρωτή (που είναι πιο οικονομικό) ΔΕΝ μπορώ να κάνω πλαστική ανάλυση γιατί το επόμενο βήμα είναι μηχανισμός. Αν την εχω σχεδιασει πακτωμένη στα άκρα μπορώ.

----------


## Pappos

Εννοείς δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί πλαστική άρθρωση στο μέσο του φορέα όταν αυτός δεν είναι πακτωμένος αλλά σε άλλη μορφή στήριξης π.χ. όπως στην εικόνα παρακάτω ?






> 1:Φαινόμενα 2ας τάξης έχει νόημα να λάβουμε υπόψη μας σε μέλη πλαίσίων  όπου οι παραμορφώσεις του φορέα μαζί με τις αρχικές ατέλειες προκαλούν  πρόσθετα εντατικά μεγέθη στη κατασκευή. Τώρα αν οι τεγίδες είναι αρθρωτά  συνδεδεμένες δεν θα πάρουν την επιπλέον ροπή επίσης θα έχουν μικρή  συμμετοχή στην ακαμψία του φορέα (δεν θα καθορίσουν τη μεταθετότητα  του).


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στα παραπάνω.

----------


## Belbos

Και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση (κύλιση-κύλιση-άρθρωση) δεν έχει νόημα γιατί αν συνεχίσουμε να αυξάνουμε το κατακόρυφο φορτίο και σχηματιστεί πλαστική άρθρωση στο μέσον μιας εκ των δοκών θα έχουμε τον σχηματισμό 3 πλαστικών αρθρώσεων και άρα κατάρευση της δοκού. Αν είχαμε πακτώσεις στα άκρα νομίζω ότι θα είχε νόημα να μιλούσαμε για επιπλέον ανάλυψη κατ φορτίου και άρα πλαστική ανάλυση.

Καμιά άλλη άποψη ????

----------


## Pappos

> Και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση (κύλιση-κύλιση-άρθρωση) δεν έχει νόημα γιατί αν  συνεχίσουμε να αυξάνουμε το κατακόρυφο φορτίο και σχηματιστεί πλαστική  άρθρωση στο μέσον μιας εκ των δοκών θα έχουμε τον σχηματισμό 3 πλαστικών  αρθρώσεων και άρα κατάρευση της δοκού. Αν είχαμε πακτώσεις στα άκρα  νομίζω ότι θα είχε νόημα να μιλούσαμε για επιπλέον ανάλυψη κατ φορτίου  και άρα πλαστική ανάλυση.


Τέλεια !!! Καμία απολύτως. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Belbos

Απλά εννοούσα ότι καλό θα ήταν αν θέλει να προσθέσει κάποιος κάτι ... :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## Belbos

Αν είχα αμφίπακτο δοκάρι θα συμφωνούσα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Τώρα όμως μπερδεύεται στο μυαλό μου η πλαστική άρθρωση η οποία σχηματίζεται στην ίδια τη διατομή (και επιτρέπει στο μέλος να στραφεί τοπικά) με τη κύλιση ως στήριξη που παίρνει στροφή. 

Σε αμφίπακτο δοκάρι γίνεται ακριβώς αυτό που περιέγραψες. 

Τώρα όμως μπερδεύτηκα.....!

----------


## Pappos

Τέλος πλαστική ανάλυση κάνεις όταν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για την διατομή και σου βγαίνει ο έλεγχος οριακά (για την ελαστική ανάλυση).
Επίσης πλαστική ανάλυση για το μέλος (για την τεγίδα συγκεκριμένα) είναι δυνατόν να γίνει όπως επίσης και κάθε μέλος που θέλουμε να αναλύσουμε πλαστικά και όχι ελαστικά.
Ακόμα για την πλαστική ανάλυση βέβαια ισχύουν οι γνωστοί περιορισμοί ώστε να είναι δυνατόν να πραγματοποιηθεί πλαστική ανάλυση. 

Γενικά εάν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για την διατομή και με την πλαστική ανάλυση στο τέλος αυξάνεις την διατομή του μέλους.

----------

